# bit worried



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

I haven't posted for a while, but was hoping that perhaps someone could help me..

Ted has been off his food for a couple of weeks now but thats not unusal, he has bouts of being very fussy, he seems to have been OK in himself, not as lively in the evening, but I put that down to his sleep routine being disturbed as we were all home and he couldn't do his sleep all morning thing - plus we have beehn giving him xmas turkey treats, so thought he was holding out
Anyway yesterday he refused both his breakfast and his dinner, but was happy to eat chicken and seemed his normal self, he went out for a long walk, played with his ball etc..however this morning he is definitely not himself, he's quiet, refused his breakfast (but ate chicken) but he's not right. His poo was normal this morning, he was weeing OK and so far has not been sick.
But I am worried about him and would like to know if anyone can suggest anything...I do worry about him so much... he's my baby, even more so since both of my sons left home this year....real empty nest syndrome


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I wonder if it is all because his normal routine as been disrupted by Xmas etc...

Today was my first day back at work after a week or so off , Betty definitely knew it and was really subdued this morning. They can be so intuitive. I would see how he is over the next few days but if you are still worried pop him to the vet for a check up.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Does he pick things up a lot. Like stones, sticks or any small objects?

If he does I would pop him to the vets so they can check for blockages. It will put your mind at rest.

Keep us posted.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Thank you Colin....perhaps it is that?? They are canny little things...and he is very sensitive ( bordering on neurotic) could even be the fireworks on New Years Eve, who knows

As you say I'll keep an eye on him, oh I hate it when this happens.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Does he pick things up a lot. Like stones, sticks or any small objects?
> 
> If he does I would pop him to the vets so they can check for blockages. It will put your mind at rest.
> 
> Keep us posted.


He does pick things up, but I am very vigilant as I know what a little horror he is....I'll see how he is tonight and go to the vets tomorrow if he is no better...keep your fingers crossed


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Give him a big cuddle.....think he needs it after all the excitement!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i feed ginger blue buffalo.and about a month ago she all but stopped eating it ,and if she did it was very little .so i got me a can of blue buffalo stew,and mixed a little bit with her kibbles and did she ever woof that down ,and has been eating like crazy ever since .so i thought maybe you should give that a try .she just might be tired oh the same old food .and after the table treats ,i think that is what it is give it a try and please let me know if it works ok,,,,lumpy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I rotate 3 different types of food for mine. ( all based on a raw diet) They have given me no end of trouble over food as like a lot of cockapoos they are extremely fussy eaters and quite skinny dogs. I have discovered that what they really like is variety and by rotating their food they now never refuse a meal.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

tessybear said:


> I rotate 3 different types of food for mine. ( all based on a raw diet) They have given me no end of trouble over food as like a lot of cockapoos they are extremely fussy eaters and quite skinny dogs. I have discovered that what they really like is variety and by rotating their food they now never refuse a meal.


Before getting a dog I simply imagined that they would eat anything! But these little darlings can test you to your limits! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that Honey grows out of it just like Biscuit did. x


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Are they ever fussy eaters, I too thought that a dog ate anything - but to be fair that is true of ted for anything that is not in his food bowl.
Well the strangeness that is Ted continues....last night he refused his food again, sat by the table longingly looking at my dinner, played all evening, tug, ball, wriggling on the floor, ate a small bit of his food - reluctantly and finally fell asleep. 
This morning droopy Ted is back, refused his breakfast again- so I called the vet and we off to see her tomorrow if he's not picked up.
Its a bit difficult to vary his diet as he suffers from colitis and has to have hypo allergenic food which is probaly as interesting as dishwater..
I must admit I'm thinking of trying him on something else, but don't want to make things worse...
Oh these poos!!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

In defence of the cockapoo...neither of mine are fussy eaters. Every meal I have ever offered them has been demolished in under a minute


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> In defence of the cockapoo...neither of mine are fussy eaters. Every meal I have ever offered them has been demolished in under a minute


Weller tried it on at about 9 months but soon realised he was on a hiding to nothing and is now a fully fledged pig!!!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted starved himself a few times, the maximum time was a week without food....tough little fella!!
But I've just heard from my husband and I don't think he's being naughty this time...apparently he just wants to sleep, didn't greet him when he came in (unheard of) so we are off to the vets this evening.
I must admit I feel awful - can't even eat, I'm so worried aobut him


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Poor boy. It does sound like there is something at the root of this. The vets will soon have him back to normal.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Poor boy. It does sound like there is something at the root of this. The vets will soon have him back to normal.
> Please keep us updated.


oh I hope - just been reading the posts on meningitis - shouldn't have done that really...

Fingers crossed and lots of positive vibes for my boy please.

And a large dose of valium for me please....


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hope all goes well at the vets. Please let us know how you get on. These little dogs really do know how to worry us!


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Hope all goes well at the vets. Please let us know how you get on. These little dogs really do know how to worry us!


thank you, trying to stay positive - yes they certainly know what buttons to press!!


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

Thinking of you hope Ted is going to be ok ,sending you love its horrid when there poorly xxx
Lynda


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Had this issue with my little one a few months ago and decided to take my little man to the vet.. to be told absolutely nothing and charged £45.00 but it did put my mind at rest!

They did tell me that no dog would ever starve itself and that he was just testing us simply because he prefers something better and when he didnt eat his food, he always got soemthing better. 

Now i sprinkle a tiny bit of cheese on his breakfast which he reluctantly eats and is always starving for dinner, it could just be a phase.. How old is he?


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

AshleyHarris22 said:


> Had this issue with my little one a few months ago and decided to take my little man to the vet.. to be told absolutely nothing and charged £45.00 but it did put my mind at rest!
> 
> They did tell me that no dog would ever starve itself and that he was just testing us simply because he prefers something better and when he didnt eat his food, he always got soemthing better.
> 
> Now i sprinkle a tiny bit of cheese on his breakfast which he reluctantly eats and is always starving for dinner, it could just be a phase.. How old is he?


he coming up for two - he done this before, but he has never been so lethargic, I just know he's not well.
Unfortunately I have tried, the cheese spinkle and even his favourite chicken, but nothing is doing to - the boy is not right.
Just hoping the vet can throw some light on it tonight.


----------



## AshleyHarris22 (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no, i wish him better.. Lots of cuddles, it's so unnerving when they arent well..

Will be thinking of you!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope the vet can sort your boy out quickly... Try not to worry too much.
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## lilaclynda (Jul 24, 2010)

any news been thinking about you xx


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

lilaclynda said:


> any news been thinking about you xx


thank you - thats kind of you...
well ted went to the vets last night, he had a high temp was quite active in the vets, but she couldn't tell was was wrong with him, but gave him an antibiotic jab. He eat his chicken and rice last night but was still very lethargic.
Went back to the vets this morning, his temp was down a bit, but still high and she is doing blood tests, I should know the results later today.
Ted does not appear to be any worse so decided to hold off on the x ray for now.
So, just a waiting game.....hopefully he will pick up soon


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the update....hope Ted continues to improve xx

Did the vet rule out Meningitis...here is a link to Clare's ( jedicrazy)story in case any of the symptoms match.

http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/author/clare-carroll/


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted is back 

Ted perked up Friday night and was back to full force last night....his bloods etc showed nothing out of the ordinary.

Problem now is he has got used to chicken and rice and is refusing any of his food, this constant battle with feeding the fussy blighter is exhausting.

Why couldn't I have an ' eat anything ' dog - still so happy he back on form...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good to hear that Ted is back on form!
Try using some of his ordinary food as treats when training him, just to remind him that it is yummy!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah thats great news...been following the thread 

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Glad to hear Ted is on the mend, it may have been catch 22 (where does that saying come from?!) that he was lethargic because he was not eating.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Great to hear Ted is OK...even if he is being a bit fussy!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Just been catching up .. sorry Ted has caused you so much worry Jo, but great to read he is getting back to himself


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your kind thoughts and wishes- thankfully he all mended now.

Even if he is the fussiest dog on this planet


----------

